# Chinese Spy Christine Fang Infiltrates Office Of Democratic Congressman Eric Swalwell



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Exclusive: How a suspected Chinese spy gained access to California politics


Christine Fang built connections with up-and-coming California politicians including Eric Swalwell and Ro Khanna.




www.axios.com













Pelosi defends lawmaker mentioned in report involving suspected Chinese spy


US Representative Eric Swalwell, a Democrat from California, cut ties to Christine Fang after the FBI alerted him in 2015 about their suspicions and has not been accused of wrongdoing, Axios reported.




www.scmp.com













Swalwell stonewalls on relationship with suspected Chinese spy for 3rd day


For three days, Rep. Eric Swalwell, D-Calif., has refused to provide details regarding his relationship with a Chinese national with whom he was associated and who is now suspected of having been a spy.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

The phrasing of those three headlines and bylines tells us a great deal about why a...ahem...certain segment of the US population has no clue what's actually going on outside their bubble. It's amazing that Fox News is actually getting raked over the coals for not being conservative enough. What a world.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Fangs for that.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Eric Swalwell report fits bill of China spy pattern identified by FBI


"The greatest long-term threat to our nation's information and intellectual property, and to our economic vitality, is the counterintelligence and economic espionage threat from China," FBI Director Christopher Wary said in public remarks sent to Newsweek.




www.newsweek.com


----------

